# Making Up Mischief - A childrens story- Free this weekend!



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

They get into enough mischief without encouragement from a story like this!

Making Up Mischief


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A silly story to read to your little ones.  Maybe this weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

For young children/grandchildren everywhere who have gotten into mischief! As always, 0.99.

Making Up Mischief


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Read a story to a special little one!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

This sounds cute, Carol.  I'll check it out. 

I'm glad you keep bumping up the thread...I hadn't seen it before this evening.    

~Donna~


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, Donna!
I hope your little ones like it!

Making Up Mischief


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This story might appeal to young girls, primarily.
Going back to the Midwest to visit my Dad and move DS from his dorm to a rented house for summer school, so I will be absent from these boards for a couple of weeks.
May in Illinois though. Nice.
Everyone take care!

Making Up Mischief
Please let me know if you enjoyed this story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Young makeup artists at large...... 
Share a cute story with your little ones!

Making Up Mischief


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My newest story for the little ones! 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A cute story for the very young audience - only 0.99!

Making Up Mischief


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Making Up Mischief

A cute story to read to young daughters/granddaughters, and only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just click on the link in my signature to see more of Making Up Mischief!  0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Making Up Mischief

Don't read this to your little ones unless you want them to get some mischievous ideas!


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Just bought it. My 2nd grader keeps begging for more Kindle books for her. I'm getting mommy points today.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you, Annette!  I hope you both enjoy it!
Yeah for Mommy points!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A silly story.  Maybe you can get your little ones to fix your hair for you, after reading this to them!  Just think!  A new hairstyle for only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Children and stories.  A wonderful combination!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I know I know I know.  You don't need to give little kids more ideas to get into mischief!  

(So don't click the signature link)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A cute story for your special little ones.  And only 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

They get into enough mischief without encouragement from a story like this!
(Click on my signature to see more of Making Up Mischief)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just click on the link in my signature to see more of Making Up Mischief!  0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A good story to read to little ones!  You can click on the link in my signature to go right to Making Up Mischief!  Have a great Day!  (It's my youngest's 18th birthday!  Sniff - how did that happen?)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Only 0.99! For the little ones you love to read to!

Making Up Mischief


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Making Up Mischief might encourage your little ones to give you a new look! And only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A little story for your little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A fun story for your little ones. 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This 0.99 story will give your little ones some ideas!  Is that good or bad?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Warning - Giggles inside.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

What a great time of year to read to your little ones!  This story will have them thinking up their own mischief!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short story for the little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Those naughty children!  What will they think of next?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short, quick read about two mischievous cousins.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow - a sale in France!  My very first!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This is the time of year to share a story with your little ones.  Happy reading!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Before they grow up and prefer their friends to you, read to them every chance you get!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Warning - Giggles inside.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

What a great time of year to read to your little ones!  This story will have them thinking up their own mischief!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Those naughty children!  What will they think of next?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This 0.99 story will give your little ones some ideas!  Is that good or bad?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Warning - Giggles inside.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free for the next 3 days!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A great story to share with your little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free this weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free this weekend!


----------

